# Gate Pass Gazette New Project Launched: Level Up: A5E Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022



## Morrus (Yesterday at 10:21 AM)

*Level Up: A5E Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022* is now live!

*Click here to pledge now!* 

A 220-page hardcover compilation of archetypes, feats, spells, heritages, monsters, and more for _Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition_! Between these covers you will find:

33 *archetypes* (subclasses) such as the seafaring scourge, stromwalker, and bladeseer.
6 *backgrounds* like the convict or the fey servant.
The complete *Artificer* character class with the bombardier, machinist, and stitcher archetypes. 
2 new *combat traditions*, Beast Unity and Arcane Knight, stocked full of combat maneuvers.
8 new *cultures* like the fey court, blood pack, and avian sky-seeker Simerengo.
6 new *destinies* such as death, fire, and light.
12 new *exploration challenges* including festering sewer tunnels, sucking bogs, and the unique Elsenian Span.
46 new* feats *enabling you to embrace your inner werewolf, master the shield, or stand out in the city.
7 new *heritages*, including the constructed, the spiderfolk, and the dreamborn.
42 new *magic items*, from the defensive umbrella to the fan of whispering and the shackle of the ghostheart covenant.
25 new *monsters *such as blood maggots, poltergeists, and the mysterious fateholder.
11 new *mundane items *from spring-heeled boots to sword canes.
14 new *spells* for a range of classes!

*Click here to pledge now!*


----------



## Corinnguard (Yesterday at 11:01 AM)

The Kickstarter for Level Up: A5e Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022 appears to be doing very well at the moment.   I hope that we will be seeing future GPG Annuals in the years to come.


----------



## xiphumor (Yesterday at 1:47 PM)

Corinnguard said:


> The Kickstarter for Level Up: A5e Gate Pass Gazette Annual 2022 appears to be doing very well at the moment.   I hope that we will be seeing future GPG Annuals in the years to come.



With the current OGL controversy, I’m just hoping we even get the normal GPG next month (and not just because I’m in it for the first time, but also, admittedly, because I’m in it for the first time).


----------

